# Lenker(erhöhung)



## EiPott (5. Mai 2011)

Hey Trialer.

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mit einem High Riser Lenker fahrt oder mit einem der fast keine Erhöhung hat, und warum.
Wie macht sich die Erhöhung des Lenkers im Fahrverhalten bemerkbar?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## jan_hl (5. Mai 2011)

Kann man so nicht pauschal sagen, das haengt ja auch von der Vorbaugroesse, der Position des Tretlagers, der restlichen Rahmengeometrie und der Koerpergroesse ab.

Bist du denn mit deinem bisherigen Aufbau unzufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (5. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe meinen eher flachen Lenker gegen einen High Riser getauscht und bin voll zufrieden....Stehe viel besser auf dem Rad und komme viel besser klar.....Kommt aber allerdings wie von Jan schon gesagt auf das Ausgangssetup drauf an.
Ich komme durch den Lenker höher und vor allem weiter hinten und stehe so vor allem auf dem HR viel besser auf dem Rad.
Ähnliches Ergebnis kann man vielleicht auch mit dem steileren Vorbau erhalten.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe das Syntace VRO Set und kann damit ja nahezu jede beliebige Position und Höhe einstellen. Irgendwann habe ich auch einen VRO Riser Lenker reingeschraubt und war vom Ergebnis sehr überrascht: 

Das Rad ließ sich viel besser in den Bunny ziehen, was wohl an der veränderten Hebelwirkung liegt, die sich mit dem bloßen erhöhen des Vorbaus nicht erzielen lies.


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Mai 2011)

Normal eher Wettkampforientierte Fahrweise bzw. mit treten dann Lenker flacher, bei Street eher höher so das man aus der Geschwindigkeit heraus noch Rollbewegungen zum Bunny Hop etc. nutzen kann...

Beim Wettkampf hingegen ist es eher wichtiger, das das Rad gut aufm Hinterrad steht bzw. man auch das Vorderad auf wirklich hohe Stufen abstellen kann... und das geht eindeutig mit tieferem Lenker besser!


----------



## Sherco (16. Mai 2011)

Glaub ich eher nicht,schonmal einen solchen Lenker auf einem Wettkampf gesehen in den letzten Jahren?


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin ja jahre lang wettkampf gefahren und ich fands angenehmen 120mm 17° Vorbau nochn 5mm Spacer 110er Steuerroht und 405mm Gabel dazu nen Crescend Lenker der ja "gerade" ist...

Jedenfalls bei 26Zoll!

Und ich hab mich sehr lange mit Geometrien damals beschäftigt, hab ja meinen Rahmen nach meinen Wünschen bauen lassen...

Achso, generell wichtig ist aber eher der Höhenunterschied Innenlagerhöhe zu Lenkerhöhe! Ist das Innenlager extrem hoch, dann natürlich auch den Lenker eher höher...


----------

